# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Ordenan demoler la presa de Santa María por su mal estado

## sergi1907

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana ha decretado la demolición del embalse de arroyo Santa María en Pedroche ante el estado de la presa. «Está muy mal. Es un muro de ladrillos que se ha corrido por el movimiento de fango del pantano y hay un peligro serio de que pueda reventar», aseguraron fuentes del organismo.

Afirmaron, además, que el pantano no sólo representa un peligro latente, sino que además es ilegal y no está declarado en la Confederación. «El embalse no está registrado. Pero lo peor no es que no esté regularizado, lo más grave es el riesgo que representa para la zona. Si la presa revienta, la riada podría afectar a varias viviendas, a las explotaciones agroganaderas, a la ermita de Piedras Santas, e incluso a algunos puentes que cruzan el cauce», explicaron desde la Confederación del Guadiana.

El alcalde de Pedroche, Santiago Ruiz, no se mostró muy proclive a la demolición. «El área en la que se encuentra esta presa está protegida y si la demolemos generaríamos un problema medioambiental. Por otro lado, creemos que la riada no tendría unas consecuencias tan nefastas porque ya ha habido otras en la zona y nunca ha pasado nada. El único problema sería que el cauce del arroyo está sucio, pero el embalse no supone ningún peligro», matizó Ruiz.

Cabe recordar que el organismo de aguas interpuso una primera multa al Consistorio de 15.000 euros por la ilegalidad de la presa. Si la demolición la llevara a cabo la Confederación, el Ayuntamiento tendría que pagar otros 28.000 euros.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=19609

----------


## ben-amar

> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana ha decretado la demolición del embalse de arroyo Santa María en Pedroche ante el estado de la presa. «Está muy mal. Es un muro de ladrillos que se ha corrido por el movimiento de fango del pantano y hay un peligro serio de que pueda reventar», aseguraron fuentes del organismo.
> 
> Afirmaron, además, que el pantano no sólo representa un peligro latente, sino que además es ilegal y no está declarado en la Confederación. «El embalse no está registrado. Pero lo peor no es que no esté regularizado, lo más grave es el riesgo que representa para la zona. Si la presa revienta, la riada podría afectar a varias viviendas, a las explotaciones agroganaderas, a la ermita de Piedras Santas, e incluso a algunos puentes que cruzan el cauce», explicaron desde la Confederación del Guadiana.
> 
> El alcalde de Pedroche, Santiago Ruiz, no se mostró muy proclive a la demolición. «El área en la que se encuentra esta presa está protegida y si la demolemos generaríamos un problema medioambiental. Por otro lado, creemos que la riada no tendría unas consecuencias tan nefastas porque ya ha habido otras en la zona y nunca ha pasado nada. El único problema sería que el cauce del arroyo está sucio, pero el embalse no supone ningún peligro», matizó Ruiz.
> 
> *Cabe recordar que el organismo de aguas interpuso una primera multa al Consistorio de 15.000 euros por la ilegalidad de la presa. Si la demolición la llevara a cabo la Confederación, el Ayuntamiento tendría que pagar otros 28.000 euros.
> *
> http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=19609


¡es que siempre toca, si no un pito, una pelota! :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

¿quién la ha hecho? ¿cuando? ¿con qué permiso? todo sin respuesta. En este país aún funcionan las cosas así.

----------


## Chusa

quien nos podria poner fotos antes de que pase a la historia

----------


## corcobada

Veamos por donde empiezo. Bueno la presa de Santa Maria o el pantanillo de Santa Maria es un pantano que se contruyo hace ya por lo menos 30 años para regar el campo de Golf de Pozoblanco. Ese pantano está en Pozoblanco que dista de Pedroche unos 18 kilometros. Ese pantano es actualmente coto de pesca de ciprinidos (el único en la provincia de Córdoba) y lo gestiona el Ayuntamiento de Pozoblanco. Es un pantano muy querido por los lugareños y es que es el unico lugar que han tenido durante muchos años para pescar. Este pantano se construyo con permisos de Andalucía quien aprobo su construcción. Al ser un arroyo que vierte su aguas en la vertiente del Guadiana pertenece a la Gestión de esa cuenca y la administracion de la confederacion del Guadiana se da cuenta ahora treinta y tantos años despues. El tema es que quieren pillar cacho y no saben como. Como el Ayuntamiento se opone al derribo pues se ha creado este conflicto. El club de pesca de Pozoblanco y yo si hace falta me ataria con cadenas pues no tienen argumento alguno para la destrucción de tal pantanillo. Si bien es cierto que pierde algo de agua pero para nada pone en peligro a nadie ni a nada. Se le ha estado soltando agua sin necesidad con el argumento que el arroyo no puede quedar seco. El arroyo nace alli mismo y no interfiere para nada en el caudal del mismo pues es un arroyo muy pequeño que recibe aguas mas abajo del pantanillo. Solo tienen ganas de dar por **** pues ese arroyo en ese lugar solo corre cuando llueve de la poca agua que lleva y el pantano esta lleno es decir que cuando llueve corre el arroyo. 

Actualmente el pantano sigue en uso y no se va a secar y demoler la presa, creo que ya ha tomado medidas para arreglar la pequeña fuga. Al ser un pantanillo con una presa muy rustica (igual que muchísmos de los que hay en la comarca del Valle de los Pedroches y mucho más grandes) es normal que pierda algo. No tiene fisuras, ni la presa es de ladrillo. La presa es de pidra compactada y de gran tamaño para la poca agua que almacena. 

Ahora si puedo pongo fotos. Saludos.

----------


## corcobada

*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us*

*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us*

----------


## corcobada

Las imagenes no son buenas, pido perdón. Cuando pueda voy y le hago fotos a la presa porque en estas no se ve bien. Pero para que veais lo que es de grande.

----------


## Luján

> Veamos por donde empiezo. Bueno la presa de Santa Maria o el pantanillo de Santa Maria es un pantano que se contruyo hace ya por lo menos 30 años para regar el campo de Golf de Pozoblanco. Ese pantano está en Pozoblanco que dista de Pedroche unos 18 kilometros.[...]


Hola Corcobada, bienvenido al foro.

¿Es posible que haya alguna confusión entre dos embalses?
Parece ser que tú hablas de un embalse que está en el pueblo de Pozoblanco, cercano a un campo de Golf. Según Google Earth, ese éste: http://maps.google.es/maps?q=pozobla...lucía&t=h&z=16
¿Podrías estar confundiéndolo con este otro, en el mismo arroyo y junto al pueblo que cita la noticia, Pedroche?: http://maps.google.es/maps?q=pozobla...lucía&t=h&z=16

Ambas tomas están a la misma escala

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bien venido al foro cordobada este es tu sitio, con el cariño que le tiene a ese embalse y las personas de la zona les va acostar un poco que la tiren.
Hoy día todo tiene arreglo, solo hace falta ganas tiempo y dinero.
Sobre la burocracia no pierdo el tiempo en opinar.
A ver si puedes poner las fotos de la presa que nos hemos quedado con las ganas.
Un saludo cordial desde Sevilla.

----------


## perdiguera

> Hola Corcobada, bienvenido al foro.
> 
> ¿Es posible que haya alguna confusión entre dos embalses?
> Parece ser que tú hablas de un embalse que está en el pueblo de Pozoseco, cercano a un campo de Golf. Según Google Earth, ese éste: http://maps.google.es/maps?q=pozobla...3%ADa&t=h&z=16
> ¿Podrías estar confundiéndolo con este otro, en el mismo arroyo y junto al pueblo que cita la noticia, Pedroche?: http://maps.google.es/maps?q=pozobla...3%ADa&t=h&z=16
> 
> Ambas tomas están a la misma escala


Hola corcobada bienvenido al foro.
A ver si puedo desfacer el entuerto:
El pueblo es Pozoblanco y salvo esa apreciación el mensaje de Luján es cierto.
El primer embalse que refiere, el cercano a Pozoblanco y su campo de golf, es de materiales sueltos, se puede ver tanto en Google como en el VisorSigPac, el segundo está junto a Pedroche y la presa tiene planta curva y parece de fábrica, y ambas están el mismo arroyo de Santa María.
Por lo que parece de la noticia que encabeza el hilo, el afectado es el que está junto a Pedroche y no el otro que creo que es al que cocobada se refiere.
Un saludo.

----------


## Lujn

> Hola corcobada bienvenido al foro.
> A ver si puedo desfacer el entuerto:
> *El pueblo es Pozoblanco* y salvo esa apreciacin el mensaje de Lujn es cierto.
> El primer embalse que refiere, el cercano a Pozoblanco y su campo de golf, es de materiales sueltos, se puede ver tanto en Google como en el VisorSigPac, el segundo est junto a Pedroche y la presa tiene planta curva y parece de fbrica, y ambas estn el mismo arroyo de Santa Mara.
> Por lo que parece de la noticia que encabeza el hilo, el afectado es el que est junto a Pedroche y no el otro que creo que es al que cocobada se refiere.
> Un saludo.


Pues s, fallo mo al escribir.  :Embarrassment: 

Mil perdones

----------


## corcobada

Hola a todos y gracias por el acogimiento tan calido. Deciros que con el embalse de Santa Maria entiendo este embalse y ha sido el que recientemente ha tenido problemas con la confederacion hidrografica del Guadiana. El otro es un charcho que no merece ni mencionarse. Se ve que la noticia esta confusa no se, me parece rara que salga como noticia demoler un charcho cuando de esos hay tropecientos por aqu. Seores creo que el que ha tenido problemas es este que digo yo. Vamos creo no es que los ha tenido ya que vivo aqu y lo se de muy buena mano. Hay bastantes presas por aqu y las ire poniendo ya que no tienen ni informacin al respecto. Por aqu me refiero al Valle de los Pedroches. El nuevo pantano que hay aqu es el de la Colada toda una preciosidad. Es un embalse con poca profundidad y de my bello paisaje. Enclavado en la dehesa. Creo que si hay fotos de el. Lo que he visto es que hay nombres de embalses confundidos por la web de los que hay por aqu cerca. Por ejemplo en Cardea hay dos y no se llama embalse de Cardea uno es embalse o laguna de la Corcobada y otro es embalse de Tejoneras. Ya ire aclarando lo que pueda.

Bueno ya aprovecho y pregunto una cosilla que me esta quitando el sueo, y es que soy aficionado al piraguismo de tarvesia y he visto recientemente esta noticia

http://www.google.es/search?q=el+dia....,cf.osb&cad=b

Y me duda es es cierto que se puede navegar con remo en cualquier embalses de la provincia de Crdoba? Debe de venir en algun boletin oficial Boe o boja en que dia y nmero si es cierto? 

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Lujn

> Hola a todos y gracias por el acogimiento tan calido. Deciros que con el embalse de Santa Maria entiendo este embalse y ha sido el que recientemente ha tenido problemas con la confederacion hidrografica del Guadiana. El otro es un charcho que no merece ni mencionarse. Se ve que la noticia esta confusa no se, me parece rara que salga como noticia demoler un charcho cuando de esos hay tropecientos por aqu. Seores creo que el que ha tenido problemas es este que digo yo. Vamos creo no es que los ha tenido ya que vivo aqu y lo se de muy buena mano. Hay bastantes presas por aqu y las ire poniendo ya que no tienen ni informacin al respecto. Por aqu me refiero al Valle de los Pedroches. El nuevo pantano que hay aqu es el de la Colada toda una preciosidad. Es un embalse con poca profundidad y de my bello paisaje. Enclavado en la dehesa. Creo que si hay fotos de el. Lo que he visto es que hay nombres de embalses confundidos por la web de los que hay por aqu cerca. Por ejemplo en Cardea hay dos y no se llama embalse de Cardea uno es embalse o laguna de la Corcobada y otro es embalse de Tejoneras. Ya ire aclarando lo que pueda.
> 
> Bueno ya aprovecho y pregunto una cosilla que me esta quitando el sueo, y es que soy aficionado al piraguismo de tarvesia y he visto recientemente esta noticia
> 
> http://www.google.es/search?q=el+dia+de+cordoba&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:es-ESfficial&client=firefox-a#pq=el+dia+de+cordoba&hl=es&sugexp=ppwl&cp=23&gs_  id=1t&xhr=t&q=el+dia+de+cordoba+email&pf=p&sclient  =psy-ab&client=firefox-a&hs=kVb&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES%3Aofficial&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=el+dia+de+cordoba  +email&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&fp=1&biw=1024  &bih=636&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&cad=b
> 
> *Y me duda es es cierto que se puede navegar con remo en cualquier embalses de la provincia de Crdoba? Debe de venir en algun boletin oficial Boe o boja en que dia y nmero si es cierto?* 
> 
> Saludos a todos.


Hace ya un tiempo, creo recordar que se puso un listado, o al menos un enlace a un listado en el que se informaba del tipo de navegacin que se poda hacer en los embalses de la cuenca del Guadalquivir. Para los embalses de la CH guadiana, habra que preguntarle a ellos. Por cierto, trata de poner el enlace directo a la noticia, no a una bsqueda de Google.


Por otro lado, es bien posible que ambos embalses tengan problemas con la CHGuadiana. En la noticia hablan del tipo de presa y de que es el alcalde de Pedroche el que se queja. No tendra mucho sentido que se quejase el alcalde de Pedroche si el embalse de la noticia fuese el de Pozoblanco.

----------


## corcobada

http://www.eldiadecordoba.es/article...acuaticas.html

Este si es el enlace, :Smile: 


Donde est el listado ese. Saludos.

Si ser esa charca pero para vaciarla con una bomba pequea se le puede sacar el agua en un da o dos o romper la presilla con un mazo. Voy a ir esta tarde a sacarle fotos que me pilla a 5 minutos. Saludos.

----------


## corcobada

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-nuevo?p=62666

Esta es la noticia. Y esta en esta misma pgina.  :Smile:

----------


## Lujn

> http://www.eldiadecordoba.es/article...acuaticas.html
> 
> Este si es el enlace,
> 
> 
> Donde est el listado ese. Saludos.
> 
> Si ser esa charca pero para vaciarla con una bomba pequea se le puede sacar el agua en un da o dos o romper la presilla con un mazo. Voy a ir esta tarde a sacarle fotos que me pilla a 5 minutos. Saludos.


Pues por lo que parece, no hay razn para pensar que la noticia no sea mentira.




> http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-nuevo?p=62666
> 
> Esta es la noticia.


Justo. En sta ltima noticia se habla del concejal de Pozoblanco, y en la otra del de Pedroche, por lo que parece, la CHGuadiana pide la demolicin de una (Pedroche) y el arreglo de la otra (Pozoblanco).

----------


## corcobada

Lo prometido es deuda. Este es el charco de Pedroche. Si tiene tres metros de hondo es ya una potra. Y parece muchsimo ms grande en las fotos. La represa es de bloques de hormibon, me imagino que iran rellenos o algo y encima esta enlucida con mortero. Vamos que con una maza le hago una brecha y se vaca en un plis.  Y con una bomba se le saca el gua en un da o menos. Humildemente no creo que un alcalde mantenga disputas por ese charco que no da nada y de interes cero patatero, pero bueno la noticia es la noticia.

*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us*

*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us*

No le he sacado ni una foto a la represa pues ya te digo tres metro no tiene de altura por 10 de larga y a lo mejor me paso.

Saludos. Si lo que sea por aqu estoy.

----------


## corcobada

Veamos he estado pensando y la interpretacin correcta creo que es la siguiente. El pueblo que puede ser verdaremente afectado si se rompe la presa de el embalse de Santa Maria, entendiendo por este al de Pozoblanco es Pedroche. El arroyo pasa muy cerca de Pedroche puede tener efectos de inundacin por el peligro de rotura ya que dicta a solo 10 kilometros de Pozoblanco y la riada llegaria facilmente. El Alcade de Pedroche se opone porque Pozoblanco es capital de comarca y Pedroche depende mucho de Pozoblanco y adems tiene muchos aficionados a la pesca que su pantano habitual es este mismo. Veamos como lo explico. Los pueblos de alrededor de Pozoblanco que estan cerquita hacen una pia con Pozoblanco, vamos que estan muy unidos sentimentalmente y economicamente. Y con estas razones como pueblo verdaderamente afectado por el peligro de rotura es Pedroche y este se opone a la demolicin a favor del arreglo que es mnimo. Dando mi opinin personal opino que la riada seria imposible de que llegara ya que la vegetacin pararia la riada debido a la poca agua que almacena el embalse. Con lo cual esa es la moraleja. Y he hablado con gente miembros del Club de Pesca y es esto lo que ha pasado. El embalse al que hace referencia la noticia es al Coto de ciprinidos embalse de Santa Mara de Pozoblanco. Y se refiere al decir que la presa es de ladrillo (una errata y mala redacin de la noticia) al aliviadero que es de obra de fabrica y es por donde estaba la rotura o defecto ms que rotura. Al llenarse el embalse, despus de tirarse 10 o 12 aos a la mitad de capacidad, debido principalmente a que esta situado en el nacimiento y que no recoge apenas agua el arroyo all, pues habia peligro de rotura al llegar el agua al aliviadero.

Bueno asunto resuelto. Un saludo y voy a disfrutar ms del foro que esta muy bien. Sobre todo con el temilla de pueblos que se han quedado bajo las aguas.

----------


## REEGE

Ahora te leo tus primeros mensajes... Darte las gracias por participar en el foro y por esos aportes de Santa Teresa y esa buena captura... jejeje
Un saludo y ya sabes ests en tu casa.

----------


## corcobada

Muchas gracias. Lo de poner la foto de la captura es porque se ve el aliviadero.  :Smile: . Aportar lo que me sea posible pues hay embalses que no tienen informacion ni el verdadero nombre bien puesto de por aqu. Creo haber leido cosas un poco controvertidas acerca del pantano de buenas hierbas por poner un ejemplo y debo aclararlas cuando pueda.

Un saludo y lo dicho muchas gracias.

----------

